# Sump Build



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Picked up a 40 gallon breeder today and I'm ready to start building my sump for a 90 gal FOWLR(maybe some corals in the future). Most sumps have three sections: skimmer/refugium/return. Does it matter which order? I've seen many different configurations. Even seen 4 chambers with the first being just for filter socks (which is topic of debate on its own).

I was also thinking of trying to block the light from the refugium from going into the other sections and encouraging growth on the glass. Maybe smearing silicone on the baffles and coating with substrate. Figured it would be cheaper than buying acrylic panels. Unless black glass is available.

Any thoughts?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you baffles in glass, then call me. I am sure I can set you up with a piece of black 1/8" plexi that you can then silicone to the glass baffle. 

Cost you less than $20, probably closer to $10 depending on the size of that baffle.

As for the layout. That depends entirely on how you plan to use the sump. I like going with |skimmer|return|refugium| Lets you have slow flow through the fuge, and maintain flow for the skimmer.

Filter socks are easy to add to any sump. I have done quite a few designs for people. Hang on corner, hang on baffle, inserts, sock plate inserts, etc.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

J_T said:


> Do you baffles in glass, then call me. I am sure I can set you up with a piece of black 1/8" plexi that you can then silicone to the glass baffle.
> 
> Cost you less than $20, probably closer to $10 depending on the size of that baffle.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by how I plan to use the sump? Why bond the acrylics to the glass baffles instead of using acrylic baffles?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

CamH said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by how I plan to use the sump? Why bond the acrylics to the glass baffles instead of using acrylic baffles?


Because Acrylic can't be bonded to glass with anything aquarium safe. Silicone won't "stick" to plexi. It holds it, but too much pressure will eventually pop it out of the silicone.

So, if you do it in glass, and then add a thin black piece to it, its much cheaper, and you get the result you wanted. keeping the light in the refugium, and not the rest of the sump.

The layout of the sump is dependent on how you plan to run everything. Your drain line(s) return line(s) equipment, etc. So, you need to sort that out first, then build a sump. If not, we are going to be reading 2 things. One, you have a sump for sale, two, you are building a new sump!


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

J_T said:


> .So, you need to sort that out first, then build a sump. If not, we are going to be reading 2 things. One, you have a sump for sale, two, you are building a new sump!


Thanks for the laugh! I'll probably call you then for the acrylics then. I like the idea. I also like having the return section in the middle although it means more plumbing. Doing a Herbie style so should I have dual filter socks and should the socks have their own section?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

CamH said:


> Thanks for the laugh! I'll probably call you then for the acrylics then. I like the idea. I also like having the return section in the middle although it means more plumbing. Doing a Herbie style so should I have dual filter socks and should the socks have their own section?


Bit more plumbing, but means you can have a higher baffle for the refugium. Thus larger water volume.

Sock are there to trap large particles, and get clogged with the smaller ones! Its a love hate relationship. Great for keeping water clean, not so good when your sister catches you using her washing machine to clean them (I live in an apartment building, and don't trust using the machines for my aquarium stuff)

I like running the drain lines into a thin chamber (big enough for the plumbing) and then have that overflow to a baffled section that a plate (laser cut acrylic works great) that holds your socks. The water then goes over to the skimmer, then to the return pump. This setup can be done as a corner unit, or full width baffle setup.

I have done some pretty wild designs to maximize space. Look around, see what you like, and use the forum for feed back.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks JT! I see you do overflow boxes as well. Your shop us just down the road from me. I should pop by with some coffee and pass some ideas by you?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I here all night  and I love coffee! Black, dark roast!


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol! Crappy night out. How about Wednesday? Around in the afternoon?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

CamH said:


> Lol! Crappy night out. How about Wednesday? Around in the afternoon?


I wish; I work a day job still to keep the bills paid. I am here normally after 7pm every night. Always call first. Some times I do spend time with the family, then come down after the kid is in bed (9pm)

However, I have Thursday off, and will for sure be here in the morning.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

That's work great! I'm off Thursday as well and am free in the morning. I'll call then and see if youre not too busy. What time is good to check?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be here after 8:30. Need to drop the wife off at work, wave at some of my co-workers as I leave, then head here.

I will be leaving around 11:30 to meet up with someone, then back that night.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Works perfectly! I'll call you Thursday morning for your coffee order


----------

